# مساعدة لتخفيض صوت الشكمان



## moataz59 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه أول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى أرجو أن تقبلونى صديقا بينكم ولكم خالص التحية
لى إستفسار من أهل العلم والخبرة الهندسية بخصوص سيارتى .
لانسر EX 1500 - Gls
موديل 2008 - موتور مايفك
اشتريتها مستعملة من عدة أسابيع - وكنت أعلم أن لها صوت متميز (عالى نسبيا) عند الضغط على دواسة البنزين - السيارة والحمد لله جديدة وحالتها بحالة الفبريكة - ماشية 30000كم
بسم الله ماشاء الله كل شيىء فيها متقن وممتاز
بس اللى مضايقنى فيها - الصوت الصادر من الشكمان أو الموتور (هو صوت رياضى )
وأعتقد أن كثيرين هنا يعرفون هذه السيارة أكثر منى.
هل هناك أى حل لتخفيض الصوت الصادر من الشكمان . (مثل تعديل فى العلب أو فلتر)
صراحة أنا لست مهندسا - ولا أفهم كثيرا فى ميكانيكا السيارت.
لكن سؤالى من منطلق أن هناك كثير من الشباب يقوم بتضخيم صوت السيارة
فهل فى المقابل يوجد ما يقوم بتقليل أو تخفيض صوت السيارة ؟
ولكم خالص شكرى


----------



## ابو ربحي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ,,اخي العزيز معتز بداية اهلا وسهلا بك بين اخوانك في قسم هندسة السيارات ,,,اخي العزيز انت كتبت الاستفسار ووضعت الحل من تلقاء نفسك  ,,,طالما ان صوت مخرج العادم رياضي اذن تم تغييره من قبل ,,لتخفيض الصوت لا بد من ارجاع الشكمان القديم او شكمان "مفلر" اخر عادي ويتم انخفاض الصوت مع التذكير انه يجب عليك التأكد انه صوت عالي بسبب شكمان رياضي لانه في اغلب الحالات يكون الصوت مرتفع بسبب نفس "ثقب" في انبوب العادم فيصدر صوت مرتفع ومزعج جداً, هذا بإختصار اخي معتز.


----------



## moataz59 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*مساعدة لتخفيض صوت*



ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,اخي العزيز معتز بداية اهلا وسهلا بك بين اخوانك في قسم هندسة السيارات ,,,اخي العزيز انت كتبت الاستفسار ووضعت الحل من تلقاء نفسك  ,,,طالما ان صوت مخرج العادم رياضي اذن تم تغييره من قبل ,,لتخفيض الصوت لا بد من ارجاع الشكمان القديم او شكمان "مفلر" اخر عادي ويتم انخفاض الصوت مع التذكير انه يجب عليك التأكد انه صوت عالي بسبب شكمان رياضي لانه في اغلب الحالات يكون الصوت مرتفع بسبب نفس "ثقب" في انبوب العادم فيصدر صوت مرتفع ومزعج جداً, هذا بإختصار اخي معتز.


*****************************************

الأخ الفاضل أبو ربحى ألف شكر على إهتمامك بالرد على إستفسارى
بس لى تعليق على رد سيادتك
السيارة لانسر 2008 ex 
1500cc
موتور مايفك
الفئة رياضية (سبورت) أو كما يطلق البعض هاى لاين (أعلى فئة فى هذا الموديل)
وهذا الموديل يطلق عليه البعض (شارك أو القرش)
وسيارتى بحالة المصنع لم يتم تغيير أى أجزاء فيها واللى راكب فيها الشكمان الأصلى بتاعها وهو سليم وليس به أى ثقوب.
صوت السيارة هو صوتها الطبيعى - ولكن لمن لايحبون هذا الصوت فهو يعتبر عيب فى السيارة.
صوتها ليس عالى لدرجة الإزعاج - وليس مثل صوت الشكمان الذى يركبه الشباب .
أنا لست شابا وعمرى فوق الخمسين سنة.
السيارة ده صوتها ووجدت فى بعض المنتديات الأجنبية (ربما ماليزيا) من هم يتحدثون عن صوت هذه السيارة - ولا أعلم مدى معرفة سيادتك بها - الصوت ده يطلقون عليه (moo ) وهو ليس مزعج على الإطلاق إلا لمن يتمنى أن يقود سيارته فى هدوء تام.
وقد قرأت فى هذه المنتديات أن شركة ميتسوبيشى عدلت الصوت ده فى الموديلات اللاحقة 2009
وأعتقد أيضا أنهم غيرو تصميم الشكمان بالكامل فى موديل 2010
هذا ما قرأته فى هذه المنتديات على لسان عدد كبير ممن يملكون هذا الموديل وممن لايحبون هذا الصوت
والبعض الآخر يعتبرون هذا الصوت ميزة ويريدن تزويده بإضافة فلاتر وما إلى ذلك.
وبسبب عدم معلوماتى أو نقصها عن كيفية تخفيض صوت الشكمان كان سؤالى.
ألف شكر على مشاركة حضرتك.
ودعواتى لك بكل الخير.


----------



## ابو ربحي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز معتز بصراحة بخصوص صوت السيارة فإنني حصلت على هذه المعلومات منك ولم اعرفها من قبل ,,, في النهاية لتخفيض الصوت يوجد هناك كاتم صوت في محلات قطع الغيار واكسسوارات السيارات يتم تركيبه عند مخرج العادم .
واي خدمة انا وباقي اخواني موجودين لخمتك هنا بقدر استطاعتنا ان شاءالله تعالى


----------



## moataz59 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*لتخفيض الصوت يوجد هناك كاتم صوت*



ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز معتز بصراحة بخصوص صوت السيارة فإنني حصلت على هذه المعلومات منك ولم اعرفها من قبل ,,, في النهاية لتخفيض الصوت يوجد هناك كاتم صوت في محلات قطع الغيار واكسسوارات السيارات يتم تركيبه عند مخرج العادم .
> واي خدمة انا وباقي اخواني موجودين لخمتك هنا بقدر استطاعتنا ان شاءالله تعالى


********************
ألف شكر أخى أبو ربحى على هذه المساعدة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ايوة كده يا ابوربحى .. انزل سُخن 
مشكور على تفاعلك


----------



## ابو ربحي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يسعدك اخي العقاب ويحفظك  واهلا وسهلا باخونا معتز ,,في الخدمة اخي


----------



## moataz59 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> ربنا يسعدك اخي العقاب ويحفظك  واهلا وسهلا باخونا معتز ,,في الخدمة اخي


*************
ألف شكر على التفاعل والتعاون جزاكم الله جميعا بكل الخير


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

حياك الله اخي معتز واي استفسارات اخرى في علم السيارات نحن في الخدمة ان شاءالله


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا للجميع


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اذا سمحتم لي بالمشاركة
اقول للاخ السائل ان تخفيض الصوت في مثل حالة سيارتك يتم بوضع (سالنسرات ) بدل تلك الموجودة فيها حالياً حيث ان الرياضية مصممة لاضهار وتفخيم الصوت والسالنسرات العادية مصممة لتسكيت وتخميد الذبذبات الناتجة عن الاشتعال ودوران الاجزاء المتحركة تحياتي للجميع


----------



## moataz59 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

م م علي الربيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا سمحتم لي بالمشاركة
> اقول للاخ السائل ان تخفيض الصوت في مثل حالة سيارتك يتم بوضع (سالنسرات ) بدل تلك الموجودة فيها حالياً حيث ان الرياضية مصممة لاضهار وتفخيم الصوت والسالنسرات العادية مصممة لتسكيت وتخميد الذبذبات الناتجة عن الاشتعال ودوران الاجزاء المتحركة تحياتي للجميع



***************
أشكرك جدا أخى الفاضل على مشاركتك
هل تقصد أن أغير علبة الشكمان الاخيرة واستبدالها بأخرى؟
هل هناك مقاس معين أو ماركة أو مواصفات فنية معينة لتلك التى سأقوم بتركيبها؟
ومن أين أحصل عليها فى مصر؟
لأن معظم الموجود هنا يتم صناعته يدوى بدون مواصفات فنية مجرد شكل لكن لاأعتقد إنه يتم صناعته مع مراعاة العوامل الهندسية للسيارة.
وجزاك الله بكل خير


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

